# Frage zu slackware



## xunnamedx (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo ich habe mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir slackware Linux zu laden.
 Davor wollte ich jedoch noch 3 Fragen stellen:

 1. Ist slackware generell eine gute wahl für einen Desktop Pc 

 2. Wie schwer ist die Installation ist es eine graphische? wird ein xserver mit installiert

 3. Wie siehts mit dem Hardware Support aus Wlan Ati ?


----------



## michel_tr (6. Juli 2005)

> 1. Ist slackware generell eine gute wahl für einen Desktop Pc


 Wenn du  keine Abneigung gegen eine manuelle Einrichtung hast (z.B. Konfigurationsdateien editieren, Abhängikeiten selber herrausfinden und beheben), ist es eine gute Wahl. 

Anders ausgedrückt: Falls dir Slackware gefällt, kannst du es natürlich auf einem Desktop Rechner laufen lassen. Bis auf die Wartung und Einrichtung gibt es keinen großen Unterschied zu anderen Distributionen. Ist eben Geschmackssache.
(Mir persönlich gefällt Slackware sehr gut, und setze es auch auf meinem Rechner ein)



> 2. Wie schwer ist die Installation ist es eine graphische? wird ein xserver mit installiert


 Installation ist Menü basierend. Dort kannst du auch auswählen, was für Pakete installiert werden sollen (xserver).



> 3. Wie siehts mit dem Hardware Support aus Wlan Ati ?


 Falls deine Hardware von Linux unterstützt wird, funktioniert sie natürlich auch unter Slackware. Evtl. musst du selber die Treiber kompilieren und einrichten. (Hier fehlt mir der Vergleich zu anderen Distributionen. Ich denke aber du wirst bei keiner herum kommen für bestimmte Hardware die Treiber selber zu installieren!?)


----------

